# Tax on all transactions?



## freebil (Aug 19, 2016)

I should be grateful for some advice on two issues:

We don't yet live in Portugal but we do have a home there which we are hoping to move to in the next couple of months. Electricity is being paid by direct debit from our Portuguese bank. My questions:

For virtually every transaction going through our bank, there seems to be a charge called: 
IMPOSTO DO SELO SOBRE COMISSAO. On Euro 15.00, it is 60c; on Euro 5, it is 20c. What is this and am I expect this to be the case on everything that goes through our bank?

Have there been any updates on how to apply for so called Non habitual residency where you can be exempted from paying tax for 10 years?

Thank you in advance for any constructive information.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

This looks like you are being charged a fee for every transaction and the amounts you mention are the taxes payable on these fees. The types of fees charged depends on the type of account you have. Some accounts, with a higher monthly fee, incur no fees for (most) individual transactions. Others might have no monthly fee, but will incur fees for each individual transaction. It might help if you mention the bank that you use as some members of the forum might have first hand experience with the accounts.

If you use the search option, you'll find a few threads on the NHR topic. Basically, there seems to be 3 options:
1) use a third party (e.g PWC) which will cost you a pretty penny but might provide a quicker response;
2) apply at the local financas office (but be prepared that the staff might not know about it or how to go about the application); and 
3) it appears possible to apply online through the financas website (inferred from a previous post).
Again, if you let us know where you will be settling in Portugal, someone that has gone through the process in that area might have more pointed advice.
Good luck!


----------



## freebil (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for responding ViaVinho. 

We are with BPI (and our home is actually in the Azores). 

Does somebody have a link the the financas website? My Portuguese is not sufficiently up to scratch to know what search string to apply.

Thanks again.


----------



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

This looks like you are being charged a fee for every transaction and the amounts you mention are the taxes payable on these fees. The types of fees charged depends on the type of account you have. Some accounts, with a higher monthly fee, incur no fees for (most) individual transactions. Others might have no monthly fee, but will incur fees for each individual transaction. It might help if you mention the bank that you use as some members of the forum might have first hand experience with the accounts.

If you use the search option, you'll find a few threads on the NHR topic. Basically, there seems to be 3 options:
1) use a third party (e.g PWC) which will cost you a pretty penny but might provide a quicker response;
2) apply at the local financas office (but be prepared that the staff might not know about it or how to go about the application); and 
3) it appears possible to apply online through the financas website (inferred from a previous post).
Again, if you let us know where you will be settling in Portugal, someone that has gone through the process in that area might have more pointed advice.
Good luck!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

freebil said:


> Thank you for responding ViaVinho.
> 
> We are with BPI (and our home is actually in the Azores).
> 
> ...


The Financas website is here
Portal das Finanças

The latest edition of NHR information document
http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...-3DA8-4B90-A1E4-FF53BD34EF95/0/IRS_RNH_EN.pdf
makes it clear that the preferred method of application is now online. I have just been through the process. It is very straightforward and takes about 48 hours. 

I suggest using Google Chrome, which has Google translate built in. I'd be lost without it!


----------



## freebil (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you for your replies, Naaling and ViaVinho.

Yes, I use Google Translate a lot, both here in France and in the Azores. Skype now has the technology to translate as you type and, I believe, as you speak, but I understand it's still a bit buggy (understandably, given the complexity of this function).

I long for the day when I can just load a Portuguese chip into my head and voila, fluent Portuguese/French/Dog/Cat! C'mon all you inventive people - get inventing!


----------

